# Life through a lens



## blitzspeed

Hi all, i'm new to WR forums and am needing some help.

I was wondering if anyone could possibly translate the phrase "Life through a lens" into Latin for me? The context is Photography so when i say "lens" i mean the part of a camera.

I've searched around and the best i can come up with is: 'Vita per a lentis' ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## relativamente

Hi!

It is not a very definite sentence since doesnt have a verb.Maybe could be translated as 

vita trans lentem

But lens in ancient times was just a vegetable ( lentil).But I ignore if it has been given the scientific meaning later by Newton ot someone else.


----------



## blitzspeed

Thanks mate for the quick response. I hear you about the verb thing, Latin is so old is not at all easy to decipher.

I like the "trans" addition - would that means something along the lines of 'going through' ?

And i agree, through my research i also came accross the old vegetable meaning. The main three words i got were; 'lens', 'lentis' and 'lentil'. Maybe it would be best as "Vita Trans Lenti" ? I really need to keep it as close to (and as short as) 'Life through a lens' as possible, please ?


----------



## Cagey

If you are going to use lens, lentis, the form relativamente gave you is correct.
_vita trans lentem.  _​ I was thinking of another preposition, _per_, but that would mean "by means of", which I don't think you want.


----------



## blitzspeed

Thanks Cagey << --- >>

Yes _per_ was what I originally got from a translator but indeed i'm not looking for "by means of", actually more like "Life _being seen through a_ Lens".

Would you guys say that a native-Latin speaker would understand the phrase _Vita Trans Lentem_, as 'Life Through A Lens' in the context of photography? Or what would be the exact translation they would understand?


----------



## Joca

Well, if I may barge in here... I'd prefer *per* over *trans*. 

*Per* actually means *through*, whereas *trans* means *across/over*.

How about: *Vita per lentem visa*?


----------



## blitzspeed

Sounds good too lol. What would the "visa" stand for here though? Or how does it affect the whole sentence ?


----------



## Joca

blitzspeed said:


> Sounds good too lol. What would the "visa" stand for here though? Or how does it affect the whole sentence ?


 
It stands for "seen".


----------



## blitzspeed

Ok I see. I didn't really want to stress the 'seeing' of the context so I think I'll want to drop 'Visa' but thank you for confirming the _Per_ vs _Trans_ situation. I checked earlier and found out that Trans is more like across (just like you said).

I've just gotten word from a University tutor of mine who long ago obtained the highest A Levels in Latin, Greek and Ancient History and he believes the best translations to be: _Vita Per Lentim_. ('Lent*i*m' because it is "the non-subject of the clause", though he did say also that 'Lent*e*m' would be a good alternative).

Think I will go with his choice as it kinda confirms what everyone's said (including myself lol). But sincerely a big thank you to everyone in helping me understand, Latin is definately a pool I cannot swim in yet lol. Thanks!


----------

